# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet) طلبات : فيرموير لتابلت NEXTBOOK

## Sma_Inka

أرجوكم محتاج لفلاش تابلت nextbook
التابلت ما بيطلع على مواقع فلاشات الروم الصيني  
تعريفة اللوحة الأم  M761TDW v1.3
حجم الشاشة 7 "
1024x600 دقة الشاشة
عدد النوى 2 جهاز تابلت.
المعالج ميديا تيك MT8312، 1،3 غيغاهرتز
سعة ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي 1 غيغابايت
سعة الذاكرة 8 جيجابايت *
ماكس. بطاقة ذاكرة تصل إلى 32 جيجا بايت
الكاميرا الرئيسية (من الخلف) 2 المنغنيز
كاميرا أمامية (الجبهة) 0.3 ميجا بكسل
تدعم الجيل الثالث 3G
الجيل الثالث 3G مدمج في (بطاقة SIM)
بلوتوث 4.0
معيار واي فاي 802.11 b/g/n
تدعم نظام تحديد المواقع لديها
سعة البطارية 3000 MAh
نظام التشغيل أندرويد 4.2 
الموقع الرسمي الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mr_charfi

OKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

----------


## harakati

*شكرا نفس المشكل*

----------


## mootez147

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## hraouf

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## ViCTiM

نفس الحالة والمشكلة

----------

